# Looking for Rabbits and Snowshoe Hares



## gustoyeeha (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm heading to the UP this weekend with my son, beagle, rifles and snowshoes in a final effort to chase the white bunny. For the last few years I have had a very hard time finding any rabbits anywhere around Traverse City (that don't live under a porch). 

Can anybody direct me to a great spot to find snowshoe hares after I cross the bridge? I've seen a lot of them in Iron and Dickenson County during bird season, but I'm looking for something closer to the bridge maybe. 

Thanks


----------



## gustoyeeha (Dec 17, 2004)

Hmm, a few lookers but no responses. Must be like asking folks for their mushroom hunting spots. I'm looking for a part of a county to head for. I'd appreciate it if somebody could point me in the right area. Maybe Cedarville area? Anybody hunting rabbits in the Seney swamp? Please respond by email if you'd rather: [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

How bout calling somebody on Drummond Island. I always thought they had a good population. Take ferry over.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like someone is trying to throw you off track,LMAO! All kidding aside, my dad is working in Newberry and he is staying somewhere close to Seney. He said that they were seeing a few while checking traps this winter near there . Don't know if that helps or not but it's the best I could do!


----------

